# Common Pipistrelle (Pipistrellus pipistrellus)



## ViperLover

Common Pipistrelle (Pipistrellus pipistrellus) by James Mintram, on Flickr

I was fortunate enough to get the opportunity to photograph this specimen that had been taken in by a bat carer. It was released back in to the wild, a couple of days after this was taken.

A note for any dreamers: This bat was photographed under licence, it is an offence under the Wildlife and Countryside Act to disturb bats or bat roosts without a licence from DEFRA, without good reason. This includes photography. If you want to photograph bats, please go through the right channels first. A heavy fine and a possible custodial sentence is up for grabs for those who don't!


----------



## vawn

could you help me id a bat? I'm a bit rusty lol


----------



## ViperLover

I'll try.


----------



## vawn

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1172114547350.26290.1362615236&type=3&theater


----------



## vawn

i hope the link works lol :blush:


----------



## ViperLover

vawn said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1172114547350.26290.1362615236&type=3&theater


Unfortunately it doesn't. Right click on the image, click 'copy image URL' and then paste that URL in to a post on here.


----------



## vawn

k, I'll get comp on and do the photobucket version...


----------



## Ben W

When you say the photo was taken under licence, what, exactly, do you mean?


----------



## ViperLover

Ben W said:


> When you say the photo was taken under licence, what, exactly, do you mean?


It means that the photography was legal.


----------



## Ben W

well it would have been anyway as the bat was in care


----------



## vawn




----------



## vawn

can see it now yes? :blush:


----------



## MasterofArts

crackin pic btw been trying to get a good snap when in season, I deffo need to get a decent DSLR.

Do you use a bat detector?


----------

